
MailChimp Kill Mandrill Links - Benjamin_Dobell
It looks like MailChimp didn&#x27;t just cut-off all Mandrill users (without MailChimp accounts). All those important links sent out are now <i>dead</i>.
======
koffiekop
Indeed. We've experienced the same. Cuz, you don't need emails to stay valid
right?

Stupid Mandrill. I would advise anyone never to do any business with Mailchimp
or Mandrill anymore.

------
Benjamin_Dobell
Here's an example of a dead link:

[http://mandrillapp.com/track/click/30536868/web.snaploader.c...](http://mandrillapp.com/track/click/30536868/web.snaploader.com?p=eyJzIjoiMG9DM29qcWo1UTBYOWY4dFNvQXZ0UzN3LXI0IiwidiI6MSwicCI6IntcInVcIjozMDUzNjg2OCxcInZcIjoxLFwidXJsXCI6XCJodHRwOlxcXC9cXFwvd2ViLnNuYXBsb2FkZXIuY29tXFxcLzNkXFxcLz92PXYxLjEmc3RhdGVfaWQ9NTcxNGM1NzRhZWE4Y2M1NDE2YWZmMDMxXCIsXCJpZFwiOlwiYzI4ZDNmNjEzOTVlNGM3Y2EyNTIyZDM2OTk0MjFiYThcIixcInVybF9pZHNcIjpbXCI1NjU5YWQ5ZDQ1M2JjOTFiODRkMzBiNGQwMDQzZjA0MTlmMzY0ZDliXCJdfSJ9)

